# Mantras



## Zebz (Aug 3, 2010)

Something thats always helped me. When I start to get anxious, I just put on some soft music or background noise and start repeating a mantra in my head. What it is depends on what I want to achieve, but for some reason it always helps push back the anxiety and bring me back to earth a bit. I can understand how it might have the opposite effect in some people, what with repetitive lulling thoughts and words.

Mind over mind? And it doesn't allow your thoughts to go running off. Anyway. Thought I'd just throw that out there...

*slinks back to playing videogames*


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey if you like relaxing music, i wrote one that has bongo drums, you can give it a listen when you have the time

Hope you enjoy
*Dreamland Valley*


----------

